# Flavor of wood chips to use?



## cyclonesmoker (Jun 29, 2011)

Im smoking 2 - 6lb boston butts this weekend...I'm wondering what flavor of woodchips would be best to use? I've never smoked a pork butt before. I'm putting them on the smoker @ 4am...I'll pull it at 165...foil it and then throw it back on until 200 degrees. Once at 200 I'll wrap in towels and let it sit for an hour at least. I thinking I should be okay for a 4pm or 5pm dinner...thoughts?


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hickory is a nice choice for pork, but pork can take any hard wood you want to throw at it.  I've used all kinds of fruit and nut woods on pork with great results.  It's a matter of personal preference.  If you like an aggressive smoky flavor, hickory or mesquite are for you.  Fruit and nut woods are milder and more subtle in flavor.


----------



## flash (Jun 29, 2011)

...and too add, I would use chunks over chips if your smoker can accommodate it. They just last longer.


----------



## smokinjoeb (Jun 29, 2011)

i think you will be fine with your plan.  with two small butts like that should cook fast.  I recommend chunks of hickory if you have them.  and don't forget the Q View!!


----------



## shiz-nit (Jun 29, 2011)

Fruit woods!!!! apple and peach got my vote


----------



## eriksp (Jun 29, 2011)

I blend Hickory and Apple and love it. Try to buy the chunks.


----------



## hexlobular (Jun 29, 2011)

I use hickory chunks, and small split apple logs.  Probably 10x more apple than hickory, but they're great in any combination.

-Hex


----------



## ugaboz (Jun 29, 2011)

hickory with cherry gives a nice smoke ring


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 30, 2011)

I vote for hickory.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 30, 2011)

The pork shoulder has some heavier/stronger flavors, so, as mentioned, will do fine with most any smoke wood.

I have recently been using  a trio of primarily cherry (stronger fruity aroma/flavor), pecan (mildly pungent aroma and slightly nutty flavor) along with a shorter period with hickory (sharp flavor and aroma). This has been my favorite combination for butts thus far.

Choice of smoke woods will inevitably become a personal preference after you play with some different species, so my advice would be use what ever you have on hand or can easily acquire, and as you change some of the variables, you'll find what overall flavor/aroma profile you like best. -t makes for more interesting dining when you change things up now and then.

Have yourself an enjoyable and smoky weekend!

Eric


----------



## Dutch (Jun 30, 2011)

For me it's a 2 to 1 mix of apple and cherry or plum.


----------



## alelover (Jun 30, 2011)

hickory and pecan chunks


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 30, 2011)

I like hickory and pecan,

I also use the 2 hr per lb (guideline) for butts.








  and remember the Qview


----------



## michael ark (Jun 30, 2011)

Hickory and cherry or hickory apple mix or all three.I was amazed the first time i used cherry .


----------



## flash (Jul 1, 2011)

Everyone is leaving out the lowly Oak. One of the favorites at BBQ places all over the USA.

I use Red Oak and Cherry for Beef. Gives it a heck of a great color.

Pecan or Hickory and Cherry for Pork.

Pecan for Chicken


----------



## hexlobular (Jul 1, 2011)

We have a lot of white oak around here.  It's ok, but nothing like a good red.  I use some cherry chips for steaks, and have great results there.  I haven't tried Pecan, simply because it's hard to find.


Flash said:


> Everyone is leaving out the lowly Oak. One of the favorites at BBQ places all over the USA.
> 
> I use Red Oak and Cherry for Beef. Gives it a heck of a great color.
> 
> ...


----------



## flash (Jul 1, 2011)

Hexlobular said:


> We have a lot of white oak around here.  It's ok, but nothing like a good red.  I use some cherry chips for steaks, and have great results there.  I haven't tried Pecan, simply because it's hard to find.


 That is like Apple here in Florida. If you do see it, it is only in chips. Even in North Carolina or Georgia, I have only found chips. I was surprised to find Pecan and Cherry along with Plum and Peach in the North parts of Florida. Wonderful.


----------



## wafflestomper (Jul 3, 2011)

usually i do apple and cherry wood but i thought i would mix things up this time....used about 50/50 of hickory and some cool wood chips i found...used burbon barrel....(oak)


----------

